# اجمل نشيد بس لبلدى



## *koki* (15 فبراير 2010)

:fun_lol::new6::smil15::a63::t11:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

:t11::t11:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلووووة يا قمر


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى 
ميرسى لك يا قمر


----------



## نونوس14 (15 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة جداااااااااا*
*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

*جميلللللللللللة يا جميلة
ههههههههههههههههههه

*:t11::t11:

نور المربع التاني


----------



## *koki* (16 فبراير 2010)

thanks but i am at school now so bye


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اوكي و انت في المدرسة و بتكتبي الكلام ده ربنا يستر ههههههه


----------



## *koki* (27 فبراير 2010)

لا انا فى امريكا
محدش هيفهم غيرى


----------



## Mason (27 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة أوى 
بس خلى بالك على نفسك
ههههههههههههههههه
ومصر تستاهل اكتر من كدا بصراحة
ثانكس يا جميل


----------



## *koki* (27 فبراير 2010)

العفو على اية


----------



## روماني زكريا (1 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه جميله
شكرا يا كوكي​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (2 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ااااااااااااااوى
كمان الوصف تمام
هو احنا مبسوطين من قليل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (2 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 مارس 2010)

جامد طحن


----------



## *koki* (5 مارس 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
thanks 
abokaf2020


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *جميلللللللللللة يا جميلة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *:t11::t11:
> ...



تمااام يا كوكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههه
جميل 
ميررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## *koki* (14 مارس 2010)

مرسى على المرور الجميل يا
kokoman


----------



## نداء الروح (14 مارس 2010)

*الله المستعان ... *

*كان الله بالعون *

*...*

*المغزى كبير *

*وموضوع جريء جدا ً *

*سلمت يداكِ*​


----------



## *koki* (14 مارس 2010)

نشكر ردك الجميل


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مارس 2010)

قصيده رائعه و مؤثره يا كوكي

بس ليه مامتك بتفرق بينك و بين اخوك

ما انتم كلكم اولادها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## *koki* (19 مارس 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> قصيده رائعه و مؤثره يا كوكي
> 
> بس ليه مامتك بتفرق بينك و بين اخوك
> 
> ...



:t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9:

ما من حبها ليا

 :thnk0001:


----------

